# Homemade Tools >  Clamping bench dog

## morsa

By using bench dogs (http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/b...op-bench-53444) in the http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/b...xon-vise-53325, it is possible to clamp work pieces in one _direction_, but for clamping in other directions or odd shapes it is necessary to use other clamping devices.

By adding a screw and a nut to a bench dog, you have a clamp which is very useful in this bench or in the workbench.











Regards. morsa.

----------

daleconway (Nov 7, 2016),

Mike McMahon Australia (Nov 1, 2016),

PJs (Nov 1, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 1, 2016)

----------


## PJs

Now that's a good idea...hadn't thought of it or seen it before. Simple, Elegant and good sheer strength! Thanks Morsa! ~PJ

----------

morsa (Nov 1, 2016),

Paul Jones (Nov 2, 2016)

----------


## mklotz

Well done, morsa. You save yourself ~$40 on every one you make according to Lee Valley, who sells them...

VeritasÂ® Wonder DogÂ® & Wonder PupÂ® - Lee Valley Tools

They also sell a quick release version so you don't have to stand there all day turning the screw...

VeritasÂ® Quick-Release Wonder DogÂ® - Lee Valley Tools

This page from their website...

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search

may give you ideas for even more variants.

----------

morsa (Nov 1, 2016),

Paul Jones (Nov 2, 2016),

PJs (Nov 2, 2016)

----------


## morsa

Thanks, PJs. 
Two last images show, at the tip of the screw, a faucet beveled washer (red), and a nylon cap (white) from reused nylon glides, glued with epoxy resin. This nylon tip does not mar the wood, and the screw turns freely within this set.
Instead of an embedded nut you could use a T-nut insert.

----------

PJs (Nov 2, 2016)

----------


## morsa

Thanks, mklotz.
You are absolutely right. And you are a step ahead. :Smile:  With that thought, in mar-2014, I made a homemade version of the "Wonder Pup" (*B* in the first link), that I'll show tomorrow.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 2, 2016),

PJs (Nov 2, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks morsa! We've added your Clamping Bench Dog to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: morsa's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Clamping Bench Dog
 by morsa

tags:
clamp

----------

